# The Bow Keeper By Hunters Logic



## cleggy (Aug 26, 2006)

How inexpensive? I see no mention of price in any of the links.


----------



## hunters logic (Feb 28, 2012)

$9.99 at the store, they will be at the Madison Deer and Turkey expo for $8.99 and 2 for $16.00. I will be in the Midwestern shooters supply booth stop by and say HI.


----------

